# Plugin - Impact 1.6. Question - insert into wordpress?



## happygun (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All - i have a fullpage impact slideshow

http://rapscallion.eu/LRgalleries/impact2/index.html

that i would like to embed full width into a worpdress page. i have set up a full width wordpress page template without footer (example with single image  http://rapscallion.eu/fullwidth-page/ ) . How do i embed the slideshow into wordpress?

Happy new year!


----------

